# I Don't Get It (Gerd)



## A1966 (Dec 21, 2000)

Can someone explain how having Gerd or any kind of reflux can cause PND? I don't see how the upper GI and the sinuses can be connected. Thanks


----------



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi-- you have asked a very good question and I hope someone responds with an answer to it, because I have wondered the same thing. I keep forgetting to ask my gastro doc, but I remember the question about PND was on the new patient questionnaire that I had to fill out on my first visit to her. And I definitely have it occasionally.I saw your post about OTC heartburn meds-- before I was prescribed Protonix (which is very expensive), I was taking Prilosec OTC 20 mg, twice a day, along with Zantac once at bedtime, and that regimen worked pretty well as long as I really watch what I eat. I may go back to it since the Protonix is so costly and my insurance is not much help. Good luck to you!


----------

